# hello from Paraguay



## Peter J. Veldman (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi There,

I found this forum via a google search and i must say it's very impressive and very informative to read

I myself am a Dutchman (41 yo) who emigrated to Paraguay in 2007. After being here nearly 3 years me and my Paraguayan GF (we are both divorced and not having plans to re-marry...yet) rather would move back to Europe and to be more specific to SPAIN. This for various reasons. First of all her University degree of being a profesional NURSE from the UNA (Universidad naconal de Asuncion) is being recognised in at least 2 EU countries (Spain and Italy). She could find a good job there being better paid and having way better work conditions as here in Paraguay. Allthough I met to understand that the level of wages are different in the several autonomous regions in Spain.

Other reason for us to make the move is our little child that will be born in 4 months. The educational system here in paraguay is not very good and even at expensive socalled "privado escuelas" have a very low level. I would not like any future child of mine to be part of this system as it's realy AWFULL. IMHO it;s at least 30 years behind of ANY scholing system in the EU.

As for myself i am starting to miss the seaside and the beach wereas Paraguay is landlocked. So Spain and its lovely east coast would be very actrative to us.
Right now I run a restaurant/bar here so that is something I also could do in Spain.

A move back to my native country the Netherlands would be right of the question as her University degree is NOT being recognised there and she would need to learn DUTCH and ENGLISH at a very high level to work as a profesional nurse as BOTH languages are obligatory there. my GF neither speaks Dutch nor English. WE communicate in Spanish. However she is learning some English as she knows this will be of benefit for her on her resume as in Spain do live many English speaking people. Besides that the Dutch climate would not be very atractive to her...;-) And even for me remembering that climate makes me very depresive. especialy the period between October and March with its long nights and often a total absense of any sunlight....makes me shiver!

WE would like to live somewere between Barcelona and Cartagena area along the east Coast. Rather avoiding large turist places because we know that would make buying any property somuch more expensive. So we are still thinking WERE to relocate. We do have some time as we want to move there NEXT year arround March or April as we first want our child to be born and prepare for our move to Spain.

We realise that Spain is NOT the promised land and has a lot of economical problems right now....but all in all Spain seems way better then Paraguay. Madrid also doesn't come into mind as it is too far from the coast...allthough she has relatives living there.


Our future child will have both nationalities,both Paraguayan and Dutch. 

Please excuse my English as i am NOT a native speaker.

If any of you have questions about the Spanish language feel free to ask me. I would gladly help.

kind reagards,

Peter Veldman and Miguela.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Peter J. Veldman said:


> Please excuse my English as i am NOT a native speaker.


Pero hablas increiblemente bien inglés!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Day to you Peter and welcome to the forum. I'm new to this forum myself although I have lived in Spain for ten years. I think your reasoning to choose Spain is very sound and I'm sure you would enjoy living here. One advantage that you might have overlooked is that as a Dutchman you will have all the benefits of EU Citizenship here in Spain which are many. Also you will only be a couple of hours flying time away if you wanted to nip home to Holland for a weekend!
I live inland from the coast on the Costa del Sol near Malaga and have to say that we are very comfortable and happy here, but we are retired, which is not quite the same as having to earn a living. Good luck to you with your plans. Don't hesitate to ask for information if I can help. My brother-in-law teaches English in Friesland.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Peter, welcome to the forum.
If you like the east coast, i would recommend you Murcia or north of Almeria, good prizes in comparison with Costa del Sol, not many expats , good weather and opportunities for your girlfriend. Right now THE BEST chance for get a job in Spain is been a nurse or a doctor, research the medical system and private clinics, it is PLENTY of offers, 99% she get a job in less than 2 weeks.
Good luck.


----------



## Peter J. Veldman (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks to all. It was very clear to us that avoiding large expat/turist areas would also mean lower prices for rent or buying Real estate. Though i don't mind spend time among expats or turists;-)
The Murcia/Cartagena/Almeria area did came in mind to us before and we will certainly include it in our search. Allthough i also read that Elche right now would be much "cheaper" then it was 2-3 years ago.

Larger cities such as Madrid or Baracelona would surely be too expensive for us (not being Donald Trump here...hehe)
For the first months we also consider RENTING something as I think Real estate prices could drop a few percents later on this year.

@Country Boy: Did you know that the Frisian language stands very close to English??? I am sure the students of your brother-in-lawwill do very well! I myself understand some Frisian but alas can't speak nor write it as I am born a native southerner from Limburg;-)

Stupid question: Do Spanish people like French fries (or chips as you English call it)???
As being a hobby cook i could do something with this in Spain. I know they have their "tortilla de papa"and i like it a lot. Here i run my own restaurant,but i know Paraguayans have a very different taste then Spanish peole.

OO and I certainly will NOT bring my own car.....;-) Just selling that here and buy another one in Spain seems more intelligent to me. Furthermore the overseas transport costs would NOT be a bargain:-(

as for know I can only say: Happy Easter to all of you!!

Peter Veldman and Miguela.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Peter J. Veldman said:


> Stupid question: Do Spanish people like French fries (or chips as you English call it)???
> As being a hobby cook i could do something with this in Spain. I know they have their "tortilla de papa"and i like it a lot. Here i run my own restaurant,but i know Paraguayans have a very different taste then Spanish peole.
> 
> ...
> ...


It's not a stupid question. I was shocked to get here and learn that I eat more french fries/chips/patatas fritas here in Spain than I ever did in the USA!!!

If you're interested in learning some Spanish recipes or getting to know homemade Spanish cuisine, here's an interesting blog: Índice | Las Recetas de Mamá

Happy Easter to you both!


----------



## Peter J. Veldman (Mar 27, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome and good luck!
> 
> Running a bar/restaurant? Want to make a million? Come with two! I can think of absolutely no way on this planet that one could lose money faster. The prices are just tumbling down. In fact with a 4000 euros bond, you could walk into one in Orihuela Costa. The lady can't give it away.
> Yes, if the nursing qualification is recognised then your partner should have no problem finding employment. I'd enjoy being a house-husband if I were you!
> ...


Hi Steve,

No I don't have a million...alas....sigh....:-( Just wasn't that lucky in the lottery.

well to be true the idea of being a "house-man"is a bit frightening for me (never changed a diaper in my life..LOL its my first baby so...there you go!)....but then again it's probably the only way to make sure our child will at least learn some Dutch as my GF doesn't speak it.
For me it's important the child has to learn some Dutch as it's 50% part of his culturual "bagage". I am planning aswell to learn some English to the child. Spanish he will learn from his mommy,on the street and at school...I don't have any doubts about that.

The idea of a bar/restaurant is the first thing that came into my mind as that is what i do here in Paraguay. I do know that Spanish people love to eat outside (just like any other latino people),allthough i am NOT an expert on Spanish cuisine. Then again working in the Tourist bizz could also be a thing for me as I also speak German. (me being born just 7 km from the German border down south..jeje) Right now I agree the situation is very bad,but I know things will change for the better in the next year or year and a half. Things can't stay THAT bad;-) What goes up also has to come down.....or how was that saying?? So lets stay positive.

Off the record Steve.....Paraguayans and Argentinians don't mix too well....so thats not a big deal for us;-) As for myself I too prefer the companionship of Colombians,Ecuatorians,Bolivians,Brits,Germans or Dutch above Argentinians ANY day.......;-) They realy tend to be quite discriminating towards Paraguayans. I hope you don't mind saying this,but it is how it is. Most Argies are quite stuck up and "presumida" if you know what I mean. They actualy think they have invented the wheel or something like that...LOL. Last year while being on a short trip to Argentina i had a discusion with the local Hotel gerente. If I knew were "las Malvinas"were?? "OO I said...you mean the Falklands"?? hahaha the guy went almost beserk telling me that the islands were from Argentina and the English were "muy malo"....LOL Even in the smallest pueblo they have road signs telling that "las malvinas son nuestras";-)

Somewere on the internet I read that Elche's housing sector was very cheap compared to fe Alicante or surrounding cities. But I admit i need to study on that harder. Thats why this forum is a great place to collect information. Cartagena is also a very nice city and we surely like to know more of it. Also Murcia and Almeria come in mind. But hee if somebody comes up with a better place I am the last person NOT to check it out.

buenas noches para todos.

Peter and Miguela.


----------

